# Spring dead spot prevention



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

After doing some reading, it looks like propiconazole is my most cost effective option as a spring dead spot preventative. Any concerns applying it this late in the season? I know it can be harsh on Bermuda.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

woodlands_dad said:


> After doing some reading, it looks like propiconazole is my most cost effective option as a spring dead spot preventative. Any concerns applying it this late in the season? I know it can be harsh on Bermuda.


It can have a growth suppression type of thing going on, but this late, you shouldn't really notice.


----------



## Reel_Alabama (Aug 22, 2021)

The label states 1 to 3 applications for SDS. If only putting down one app it should be done in October. Spray it, you're good. 4oz/M. I just did mine on 10/12.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Does everyone spray preventatively for SDS on a yearly basis or only if it's been present before?


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

two groups here--there is those who have had it and those who will get it. I have used the best products out there and have never completely eliminated it but reduced it significantly. I am in the camp that believes some of it is instigated by the cultural practices used during the growing season. Any turf cut low should have a preventive season wide fungicide program in place. I have replugged the areas that do get it thinking that would work but nada. Next year I plan on resodding and adding a new base of sand/dirt if it comes back.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

latitude36 said:


> two groups here--there is those who have had it and those who will get it. I have used the best products out there and have never completely eliminated it but reduced it significantly. I am in the camp that believes some of it is instigated by the cultural practices used during the growing season. Any turf cut low should have a preventive season wide fungicide program in place. I have replugged the areas that do get it thinking that would work but nada. Next year I plan on resodding and adding a new base of sand/dirt if it comes back.


Have you ever noticed anything in those specific spots that would indicate spring dead spot as you start to go dormant or is it a total crap shoot?


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Which propiconazole product are you all using? I had spring dead spot last year and the grass never recovered.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> Which propiconazole product are you all using? I had spring dead spot last year and the grass never recovered.


prop is prop. Find the cheapest value.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Bombers said:


> itsmejson said:
> 
> 
> > Which propiconazole product are you all using? I had spring dead spot last year and the grass never recovered.
> ...


Got it granular or liquid?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > itsmejson said:
> ...


Liquid is king for sure.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > itsmejson said:
> ...


I bought 1 gallon on Amazon for $80.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Perfect!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Liquid will always be the better cost effective route. Granular is easier but, IMO leaves some room for error, and while spraying can have some gross errors, once dialed in, it's pretty much the same thing over and over for applications.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

woodlands_dad said:


> latitude36 said:
> 
> 
> > two groups here--there is those who have had it and those who will get it. I have used the best products out there and have never completely eliminated it but reduced it significantly. I am in the camp that believes some of it is instigated by the cultural practices used during the growing season. Any turf cut low should have a preventive season wide fungicide program in place. I have replugged the areas that do get it thinking that would work but nada. Next year I plan on resodding and adding a new base of sand/dirt if it comes back.
> ...


No--


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is a good article on SDS

Control of Spring Dead Spot


----------

